# A message from "Uncle Bill"



## gafftaper (Oct 30, 2018)

For those of you who don't know Bill Sapsis, he is one of the industry's most respected rigger's. His company Sapsis Rigging Inc does just about everything related to rigging and safety. Bill is one of our industry's most outspoken advocates for safety and a leader in supporting our industry charity Behind the Scenes. Bill is widely loved and respected. Somewhere along the way he got the nickname "Uncle Bill", I have no idea why or how, but everyone refers to him as Uncle Bill. He just sent out the message below in his newsletter and I think it deserves repeating here. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_
"A citizen of America will cross the ocean to fight for democracy, but won't cross the street to vote in a national election.” _

_-- Bill Vaughan, American Journalist (1915-1977)_


Sadly, this statement is as true today as it was in Bill Vaughan’s time. To make matters worse, there are people today who want to vote but find it more difficult than ever to do so. We must find a way to turn all of this around. For my part, I’m giving my staff a paid holiday on November 6. My hope is they’ll take the time to not only to vote, but also encourage and help their friends and family do the same. Maybe you can do something similar?

I’m not going to suggest for whom you should vote. That’s none of my business. But I do hope you find a way to help render Mr. Vaughan’s quote obsolete. Voting is, after all, the only way we can keep this democratic republic together. And I believe we all want that, no matter which side we’re on.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Van (Oct 30, 2018)

Hear! Hear!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 30, 2018)

And make sure that you double check the voting machine. It's up to you to make sure that your vote goes through correctly.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Oct 31, 2018)

Damnit, Dave; where's the Love button?


----------



## GreyWyvern (Oct 31, 2018)

http://pvponline.com/comic/2018-10-16


----------



## RonHebbard (Oct 31, 2018)

Jay Ashworth said:


> Damnit, Dave; where's the Love button?


 *@Jay Ashworth* Never mind the button, where is the LOVE??*? *
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## mbrown3039 (Oct 31, 2018)

I give my staff cash if they bring me one of those "I Voted" stickers. Most of them turn it down or just use it to buy lunch for one another. M


----------



## TimMc (Nov 1, 2018)

I voted today. Early voting line at the county courthouse was non-existent; was in and out in just over 6 minutes.

People who 'dont do politics' will have politics done to them.


----------



## Van (Nov 1, 2018)

<----- Oregon. Vote by mail.


----------



## RonHebbard (Nov 1, 2018)

Van said:


> <----- Oregon. Vote by mail.


 *@TimMc and @Van* Surely you allow fe-mails to vote as well? 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 1, 2018)

We're vote by mail here in Washington State. It's fantastic. Vote a couple weeks in advance if you want, no issues with waiting hours to get into the one polling place (What's the deal with that?) and best of all there's a physical piece of paper that you marked so if there are any issues a physical record of your vote exists.


----------



## Ted jones (Nov 7, 2018)

Here in Chicago, we can vote twice and years after we die.

Voted yesterday at 0630. 

Just saying.

T


----------



## RonHebbard (Nov 7, 2018)

Ted jones said:


> Here in Chicago, we can vote twice *and years after we die*.
> 
> Voted yesterday at 06:30.
> 
> Just saying.


 *@Ted jones* How's the turnout going with the voting dead, do many attend the advance polls?*?* 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## TimMc (Nov 7, 2018)

Ted jones said:


> Here in Chicago, we can vote twice and years after we die.
> 
> Voted yesterday at 0630.
> 
> ...



One can only presume that's to balance those who cannot vote.


----------



## Ted jones (Nov 7, 2018)

TimMc said:


> One can only presume that's to balance those who cannot vote.


All of a sudden, things get heavy.

In actuality, voter suppression is not that big a deal here.

T


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 7, 2018)

I'm completely mystified by all the issues other states have with elections. Here in Washington State, you register to vote and give them your address. A couple weeks before the election you get a ballot in the mail. You fill it out in the comfort of your own home and either mail it in or drop it off at an official voting ballot box located mostly at public libraries. Before mailing it in, you tear off a tag with a code. You can go online and use your code to verify that your ballot was received and counted. If there are problems with the count there is a physical paper ballot to recount. No 3 hour lines and impossible parking. No one getting rejected at the last minute because something is wrong with their ID. You just vote whenever you feel like it and mail it in.

I suppose the reason it's so easy is that I'm in ultra-liberal land where because of all the tree hugging and dope smoking no one is trying to repress as many votes as possible.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 7, 2018)

gafftaper said:


> ... or drop it off at an official voting ballot box located mostly at public libraries.


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...ook-drop-the-library-will-open-at-noon-video/


----------



## JChenault (Nov 7, 2018)

derekleffew said:


> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...ook-drop-the-library-will-open-at-noon-video/



But Derek. That story was from Oregon. That is a , shall we say, a more conservative state than Washington. So to suppress voting by putting paper shredders in the book return is entirely possible.

But seriously, the Washington experience is pretty easy. You can use a ballot drop box, or simply drop it in the mail ( no postage required) and you get a voter pamphlet that explains the initiatives, gives summaries of who is running for office, etc.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 8, 2018)

gafftaper said:


> I'm completely mystified by all the issues other states have with elections. Here in Washington State, you register to vote and give them your address. A couple weeks before the election you get a ballot in the mail. You fill it out in the comfort of your own home and either mail it in or drop it off at an official voting ballot box located mostly at public libraries. Before mailing it in, you tear off a tag with a code. You can go online and use your code to verify that your ballot was received and counted. If there are problems with the count there is a physical paper ballot to recount. No 3 hour lines and impossible parking. No one getting rejected at the last minute because something is wrong with their ID. You just vote whenever you feel like it and mail it in.
> 
> I suppose the reason it's so easy is that I'm in ultra-liberal land where because of all the tree hugging and dope smoking no one is trying to repress as many votes as possible.



Well, we have Kris "KKK" Kobach who was defeated in the Kansas Goobernatorial race. Now the rumor is he is on the short list of Jeff Sessions replacements... If he were to be nominated I'm 99% certain he'd be confirmed by the Senate and your ease of voting would be the subject of lawsuits from the USDOJ.

All the hand-wringing over non-citizens voting, and polling place ID to prevent "fraud" is manufactured hype designed to do, ironically, what the Russians are doing - instill deep suspicion of electoral validity. I never thought I'd see the Elephant party team up with the Evil Empire, what with Joe McCarthy and all, but they have.

Hug a dope tree for me, Gaff...


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Nov 10, 2018)

Ted jones said:


> Here in Chicago, we can vote twice and years after we die.
> 
> Voted yesterday at 0630.
> 
> ...



And that right there, joke or not, is why 100% vote-by-mail is not an acceptable solution.


----------



## JChenault (Nov 10, 2018)

Jay Ashworth said:


> And that right there, joke or not, is why 100% vote-by-mail is not an acceptable solution.



Not sure I see the difference.

When I used to go to the polling place to vote, I went the right line. Gave them my name. Signed a form. Got my ballot. Filled it in. Dropped it in the box.

Now I get my ballot in the mail. Fill it in. Sign my name. Put it in the mail.

In the old days if I died, my brother in law could pretend to be me, go to the poll, forge my name, and vote for me. 

In today’s world he still has to forge my name. 

What am I missing?


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Nov 10, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electoral_fraud#Vote_buying

The requirement upon a voting system that's pertinent is that a potential vote buyer can't get a guarantee you voted the way he's paying you for, if you have to show up in person and stuff the voted ballot in a box in a public place, in front of other voters.


----------

